# Pulse Jigs closing



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I fished with Jason today and he told me that Pulse Jigs will be shutting down soon. I know a lot of you guys love the jigs as well as I do. It sure is a shame. I'd recommend stocking up on anything you are running low on since he wont be tying anymore. I know Rodmakers carries his stuff and has a lot left and I'm sure he still has a lot of stuff. The website is www.pulsejigs.com for anyone that doesnt know and is interested. Just a heads up.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Man I'm sorry to hear that. I've caught tons of fish on his jigs, I love the material he uses. It's more durable than maribou and looks nasty in the water. Pulse is a great name for his jigs! If you're a jig fisherman, I'd stock up.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

that really is sad to hear..those jigs are the best I've ever used


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm bringing this thread back to life for a moment since we've been talking about making our own jigs...but does anybody have a good eye or can tell what kind of material Jason used on his Pulse Jigs? I am aware of the marabou style but the other fur I am not sure. It's thin and flows nicely in the water. Maybe a craft fur...does anyone have any ideas or an answer? 

Thanks


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks like craft fur...but not sure if there is a specific type or not...


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Look up polar Kraft 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

GasFish26 said:


> Look up polar Kraft
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty neat looking material. I'd give this a shot...thanks


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

I think is polar fiber
My bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

1MoreKast said:


> Looks like craft fur...but not sure if there is a specific type or not...


Never seen one before that i know of. If you can post a picture of a Pulse Jig, i am sure some one will know.

Polar fiber is the same as long fiber craft fur..... the polar fiber name just doubles what they charge you at a flytying shop rather than a craft store. Kind of like that Nike & UnderArmour logo on a shirt. Think maybe the fly shops are trying to cash in on the polar name so it associates with the old school use of polar bear?


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Enriqco Puglise materials are great for jigs. Look up E.P baitfish flies. I use that scynthetic material along with marabou and hair from rabbit or deer hides . The E.P fibers dont absorb water and do last longer that natural materials.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Osmerus said:


> Enriqco Puglise materials are great for jigs. Look up E.P baitfish flies. I use that scynthetic material along with marabou and hair from rabbit or deer hides . The E.P fibers dont absorb water and do last longer that natural materials.


Osmerus, I also use a combo of Marabou and deer hair and some synthetic materials occasionally, but I've found that using a hydrophobic solution (even on jig hair) will help them to free float in the water better due to limited water absorption. The deer hair is naturally water resistant but this helps it and the marabou give a nice presentation for many casts. Just a thought.


----------

